# I7 3770K and GTX1080 low gpu usage in battlefield 4



## STIG_ZA (Jun 30, 2016)

Having th follwing issue with my gtx1080, so far it looks like this only happens in bf4:

Cpu usage sits around 60-80% which seems normal for 64 player maps

Gpu usage however is around 60-70% and as a result the fps arent as high as i expect(stays around 110 in fights) as well as there being no difference to the ave fps between Ultra with no AA vs ulta and 4xAA vs ulta and 150% res scale.

//have tried reinstalling the os, didnt make a diffrence.

Specs: i7 3770k(stock, 60c under full load), 16gb ddr3 1866, gigabyte gtx1080 g1 gaming, windows 10 pro.

Anyone having a similar issue or that knows if there is a fix?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 30, 2016)

Try to OC your 3770k a bit more like 4.3-4.5ghz.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 30, 2016)

You're using a 1080p monitor, so you're CPU bound. Even if you were to overclock the crap out of your 3770K, you're not really going to see much in the way of gains.
My recommendation: Use Virtual Super Resolution (or whatever NVidia calls it) to run the game at a higher resolution, like 2560x1440. Doing so will offload work from the CPU to the GPU and your GPU usage should rise.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> Having th follwing issue with my gtx1080, so far it looks like this only happens in bf4:
> 
> Cpu usage sits around 60-80% which seems normal for 64 player maps
> 
> ...




regarding early adoption of newly released GPU's, i would'nt sweat any "less than optimal" performance in games, my personal experience is to give it one or two driver's to let Nvidia catch up with any bugs, or performance "glitches". most people will tell you its pretty common to run into small hiccups like this when running newer Tech.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jun 30, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> You're using a 1080p monitor, so you're CPU bound. Even if you were to overclock the crap out of your 3770K, you're not really going to see much in the way of gains.
> My recommendation: Use Virtual Super Resolution (or whatever NVidia calls it) to run the game at a higher resolution, like 2560x1440. Doing so will offload work from the CPU to the GPU and your GPU usage should rise.



The in game resolution scale does the same thing as far as i know. Overclocked to 4.2Ghz and tried again, gpu usage was between 90-100(defintly drops if you go back to 100% res scale rather than 150). Will play a few more rounds to make sure it wasnt just due to there not being much action on this map.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 30, 2016)

look like gtx1080 is overkill for 1080p. Maybe I should buy a gtx 1070 instead of waiting for 1080Ti.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jun 30, 2016)

Depends what refresh rate. if you on 144hz like me, the extra power of the 1080 is quite useful


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes I play on 144hz monitor and my main game now is League of Legend which my 970 stablize over 200 fps. My next game will be BF1 and I will play all low setting, so I want constant 144fps. Not sure my 970 able to do it or not. If not I have to upgrade.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 30, 2016)

in BF4, type perfoverlay.drawgraph 1 (i think it is). Will show you if the cause is CPU or GPU causing issues.

Edit - Helps to bring down the console - use the ~ key...


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jun 30, 2016)

That pretty much confirms its a cpu issue. whenever the fps drops i see the cpu graph spike such that it is some distance above the gpu graph


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2016)

Several iterations of the Battlefield games have all been CPU-intensive anyway, so this isn't a huge surprise, is it?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 30, 2016)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Try to OC your 3770k a bit more like 4.3-4.5ghz.



That wont change anything.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2016)

Needs more cores!!! 1!


----------



## PHaS3 (Jun 30, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> That pretty much confirms its a cpu issue. whenever the fps drops i see the cpu graph spike such that it is some distance above the gpu graph



Make sure Origin in game is disabled, I had that issue once. When I got my 970 that thing turned itself on and I thought the card was at fault because the perf was worse than my 680. Once I discovered that in game thing was on and disabled it, the issue went away and I had happyface.

Edit - I see you're in SA, add me, maybe we can jam together  PHaS3_ZA is my nick.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 1, 2016)

my 3770k@4.5 and gtx 970 @1.5ghz. Never see high CPU usage.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

I had a 970 before this. No issues there, i suspect that the old 3770k is just not quite beefy enough for the 1080 in games which are also cpu intensive. Haven't found anyone else running a similar setup to see if its just me having the issue though


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 1, 2016)

That don't sound right to me.

My old ass XEON is no where near maxed out in BF4 and pulling similar numbers in multiplayer?

Skip to 4.55


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 1, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> I had a 970 before this. No issues there, i suspect that the old 3770k is just not quite beefy enough for the 1080 in games which are also cpu intensive. Haven't found anyone else running a similar setup to see if its just me having the issue though



No way. A 3770K is plenty for BF4 @ 1080. I have a 3570K (@4.5GHz, but all the same) and I don't have issues with BF. There are people with worse CPUs that run it just fine. Something else is afoot here, I still suspect Origin in game.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

PHaS3 said:


> No way. A 3770K is plenty for BF4 @ 1080. I have a 3570K (@4.5GHz, but all the same) and I don't have issues with BF. There are people with worse CPUs that run it just fine. Something else is afoot here, I still suspect Origin in game.



lol i meant for the gtx1080, i suspect its a touch too beefy. But i agree that it is strange, which is why i did a clean install after having an AMD card in the system for a few weeks.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html



STIG_ZA said:


> lol i meant for the gtx1080, i suspect its a touch too beefy. But i agree that it is strange, which is why i did a clean install after having an AMD card in the system for a few weeks.



Use the link next time to remove drivers.........Not sure what your using to monitor your GPU usage? Let me know I can run it with one GPU turned off, I only have 8GB system memory. I need in game settings and what program your monitoring the GPU usage with.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

MSI afterburner

Settings: 1920x1080 144hz, All on ultra, AA is off, 140% res scale, fov = 90


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

Can't do 144Hz on my Yamakasi(not at 1080) everything else is the same, small dip that is it.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 1, 2016)

6700k@4.6 do fine with gtx 1080. Im concern about 3770k bottleneck the gtx1080 also. Why dont you OC your 3770k more?


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

That gpu usage is about what i saw last night. Its around 80-90% from the looks of that graph

only tried 64player servers so far


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> 6700k@4.6 do fine with gtx 1080. Im concern about 3770k bottleneck the gtx1080 also. Why dont you OC your 3770k more?



4.5MHz as tested been running it for over year, I have no plans of putting one on mine..............



> That gpu usage is about what i saw last night. Its around 80-90% from the looks of that graph



 Mine is pegged,(mostly) at 100%, was in 64 person server low ping. 95% of it is at 100%.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> 4.5MHz as tested been running it for over year, I have no plans of putting one on mine..............
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is pegged,(mostly) at 100%, was in 64 person server low ping. 95% of it is at 100%.



What GPU do you have?


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

2 x Asus 780 TI'S DCIIOC


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 1, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> That gpu usage is about what i saw last night. Its around 80-90% from the looks of that graph
> 
> only tried 64player servers so far


I have been playing BF4 alot lately and I play on a 1440p 144hz monitor on my setup.  Its listed in my specs...  Have not had that trouble in a long time, but its likely CPU because that game does tend to be a bit CPU intensive.  I would try as others stated and overclock a bit first then go from there.  Even if its not pegging the CPU, it does sometimes hold it back from my experience if not pushing a certain speed when hitting the 100+ FPS area because the game was not designed (Like most are not) to hit that area (At least focused) as the focus is being stable at 60 FPS.


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 1, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> 2 x Asus 780 TI'S DCIIOC



780ti would probably be fine with this cpu. The 970 was, but with the 1080 i think the cpu just doesnt have the grunt. 4year+ old cpu so i guess its time to look at something newer

//so far its only bf4. Star wars battlefront which uses an upgared version of the same engine works fine.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jul 1, 2016)

Yeah big bottle neck LOLZ!


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 2, 2016)

One round of operation metro 64player/60hz tick rate server

What ive noticed is that whenever the gpu has those spikes where it drops low, the cpu is doing roughly the same thing. also core 2 is under more load then any of the others.

//this was at 4.5ghz. at stock 3.9ghz the graphs and fps are identical


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 2, 2016)

STIG_ZA said:


> View attachment 75982 View attachment 75983
> 
> One round of operation metro 64player/60hz tick rate server
> 
> ...



I added you in battlelog. Holler when you're on and we can have a chat in my clan TS if you like, see if we can sort your issue out


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2016)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> 6700k@4.6 do fine with gtx 1080. Im concern about 3770k bottleneck the gtx1080 also. Why dont you OC your 3770k more?



A 3770k will not bottleneck a single 1080.


----------



## aneroneuk (Jul 10, 2016)

Random Murderer said:


> You're using a 1080p monitor, so you're CPU bound. Even if you were to overclock the crap out of your 3770K, you're not really going to see much in the way of gains.
> My recommendation: Use Virtual Super Resolution (or whatever NVidia calls it) to run the game at a higher resolution, like 2560x1440. Doing so will offload work from the CPU to the GPU and your GPU usage should rise.


I see, I got this problem but only with  with Crysis 3 but incidentally I cannot see any problems at all with BF4 when I test my gpu's at 1080p with sli970 and r9 290 cf.
 As an example and lets say in a certain map, I can see frames going from 160 down to 70 more or less and the same spot ofcourse it is not at random.  The more I overclock the better these minimum frames. If I increase the antialiasing to maximum (msaax8) or if I test at 1440p or 4k it is perfect, my FPS will go flatter and a lot more consistent with less CPU usage, at 1080p it uses more cpu.
Tested with intel 3930k, 3770k and 4790k and nothing changes. I must say that if I test in single gpu that would became as efficient as when I use the higher resolutions but less frames of course, obviously takes advantage of the cpu which in sli/cf was shared .
 My question is: why does it happen?? what is the reason?any cure instead of using the system under load and always in higher resolutions??
So, you must excuse me, how does people handle this problem when they use a monitor at 1080p 144hz? how do they make use and take the full advantage of a 120 or 144hz monitor?
Many thank in advance if you could put some light in to it, Alex


----------



## hat (Jul 11, 2016)

What's happening is the CPU is getting loaded up and the graphics card ends up waiting on the CPU in order to be able to do any work, so your GPU load goes down. If you change resolution from 1080 to something higher, you're giving the GPU a lot more work to do than when you ran at 1080, so it ends up waiting on the CPU less because it's going to be busier handling the increased workload. In that specific spot you may still be getting 70FPS like you did before, but elsewhere your peak FPS will drop, maybe from your stated figure of 160 down to 140 (arbitrary numbers, just for example).

3930k, 3770k and 4790k honestly are all about the same for gaming. In order to see a debatable worthwhile jump, you need an overclocked Skylake chip, or Broadwell-E (if you have applications bigger than gaming). But even that will only help in certain situations where the GPU is waiting on the CPU to be able to process.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 11, 2016)

seeing 110 fps go up to 125 fps would not be noticeable during normal game play.. that is pretty much what an overclocked skylake would do.. increase the resolution and any gains would be lost.. 

trog


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 11, 2016)

Here are two videos showing a difference for BF4 on GTX1080 at 1080p on two cpus: sandy bridge i7 and skylake i7: the difference is 100fps against 150fps


----------



## basco (Jul 11, 2016)

2600k at 4,2ghz
6700k at 4,6ghz

and on different map- how can you compare that


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 11, 2016)

That sounds pretty acurate. Gave up on fixing my "issue", cpu is the problem so will wait till 7th gen comes and upgarde to i7 7700K.

The cpu isnt a huge bottleneck but you will definitly lose a noticeable chunk of performance with 3rd gen and bellow. Only on the more cpu intensive games though.


----------



## aneroneuk (Jul 11, 2016)

hat said:


> What's happening is the CPU is getting loaded up and the graphics card ends up waiting on the CPU in order to be able to do any work, so your GPU load goes down. If you change resolution from 1080 to something higher, you're giving the GPU a lot more work to do than when you ran at 1080, so it ends up waiting on the CPU less because it's going to be busier handling the increased workload. In that specific spot you may still be getting 70FPS like you did before, but elsewhere your peak FPS will drop, maybe from your stated figure of 160 down to 140 (arbitrary numbers, just for example).
> 
> 3930k, 3770k and 4790k honestly are all about the same for gaming. In order to see a debatable worthwhile jump, you need an overclocked Skylake chip, or Broadwell-E (if you have applications bigger than gaming). But even that will only help in certain situations where the GPU is waiting on the CPU to be able to process.



Thank you, I understand but what is the technical reason for doing that? Why goes bad in certain points of the map which got nothing to do by being any heavier load, same scene and stuff all around therefore cannot understand the huge drops and always in the same places. I could understand if it was at random then I could blame the eventual bad optimization of the game but I do not think it is the case as otherwise it would do the same at the higher resolutions or with added heavier antialiasing.  
Thank you


----------



## trog100 (Jul 11, 2016)

a gpu can churn out very high frame rates at low resolutions or lower frame rates at higher resolutions.. the higher the frame rates the more work the cpu as has to do to keep up.. there comes a point when frame rates get high enough the cpu struggles to keep up.. in cases like this a faster cpu will deliver higher frame rates..

i would say that at normal gaming scenarios none of this matters.. but now people are talking 144 hrz monitors with high enough frame rates to keep up.. maybe it does matter.. 

on the one hand we have the gpu struggling to push out low but good enough 4K frame rates on the other hand we have both the gpu and cpu struggling to keep up with 144 hrz monitors.. he he

i cant help but feel the entire plot has been lost somewhere along the line.. he he

trog


----------



## STIG_ZA (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605618/nvidia-update-2-gtx-1080-1070-high-dpc-latency-and-stuttering

I wonder if that is the cause of most of my issues


----------



## Moofachuka (Aug 2, 2016)

Someone said bitdefender was causing the stutter... Do you have it installed?


----------



## Pepsi (Aug 7, 2016)

Having issues with high cpu usage too in BF4 resently. Can get up too 100%. BF4 taking upto around 95% of that. It doesn't seem to happen all the time.....64 player servers and certsin maps I guess.Here's the thing, just upgraded my 670ftw for a 1080ftw. I use to run the game on low settings and get 120+fps (averaging 140fps...about). With the 1080 I can get get 140+ fps on ultra with 150% res. scale. But every now and then....fps dips to low 100s even mid 90s....at that point i dial my setting down to low and I still get low 100s with settings dialed down....which didnt happen before..so to me it seems as though the driver for the 1080 is taxing my cpu more than the one I had for my 670.... don't know; its puzzling for sure. My cpu is a 3570k at 4.65


----------

